# Philip Seymour Hoffman



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

After a long, long...long hiatus I finally decided to pick up the pencils again....Here's my current progress....Just started blocking in the hair.


----------



## sunflower (Jul 17, 2014)

so far so good, can't wait to see the finished portrait.


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

Some additional progress.


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

Finished...


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

You have such accurate control and a gentle touch with your pencil. Great job.


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you. For this picture I also used graphite dust, charcoal, dust, and vine charcoal in addition to graphite pencil.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Yep great expression..great actor - great contrast as always -(fives).


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks Jeff.


----------

